# The first American Bullys- right here in the APBT Gazette!



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I got an old APBT gazette in the mail from the ADBA, and wow it is a NICE publication! It's a bit expensive, but I really like. Some very good articles and very nice dogs for sure. Now I know where to look when I'm in the market again for another puppy.

I noticed an old advertisement for Chaos Kennels in IL. Some very clean, correct looking bullies on their ad. Mind you it's from 1997! Right around the time the whole bully movement got swinging. They should have kept things along these lines. Good old historical documents... ^.^

Sorry for the [email protected] quality, my digicam is dying.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Well a certain group of people starting taking fancy to a certain phenotypical "pit bull" and here we go racing to the most extreme. :/

I like those old school bullys a lot though. Very nice dogs for someone wanting something a little different than your standard APBT, but without all the BS and health problems of today's bullies.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

The point of this thread is to show you where it all began. Then, bullies were healthy dogs for the most part. Am Staf crosses and show lines etc. Today's need for "freaks" and the "extreme" has causes many problems for these dogs. But again, there is a big difference between a clean bully and a freak.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If I have to delete one more post on this thread I will break out the ban stick!! What a bunch of BS for you two to go back and fourth like little kids. You both need to grow up and quit bickering about OT BS. I am serious I am sick of this behavior on this board and you two are not the only ones. Before I was gone for a few weeks lots of ppl got banned for this very thing. So if you like this board quit making personal attacks and agree to disagree because I do not want to see it again. Consider this your last warning!!


Back to the OP yes I love the old look if the bully and there are still some nice looking ones out there that stayed true to function and beauty.


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

thats sad.............


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, I surely didn't intend to get anyone's knickers in a bunch, LOL.
I thought it was an interesting thing to share. It's like a look back in time.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Bah nvm could have been a good topic. I am out see ya when I see ya


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

GTR said:


> Well, I surely didn't intend to get anyone's knickers in a bunch, LOL.
> I thought it was an interesting thing to share. It's like a look back in time.


There's a breeder in Cali that produces Greyline dogs, they look a lot like those dogs you are talking about it. They are freakign beautiful, I need to find you a link. They are probably a little different in the sense that they are very heavy around 90-100 pounds.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Found it, I personally like these guys a lot although I am not sure if they should be called APBT.
LIONS GATE KENNELS - blue pitbull, pit bulls, pitbull puppy, blue pitbull puppies, blue pits, iron cross, lions gate, blue pit bull, iron tyson, ick, hurricane bay, next level pits, king lion, lion


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I like big dogs if they are healthy. I'm curious if people are preserving the older type bullies.
Yeah, those are pretty clean dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Now that is what I call American bullies!!! What beautiful animals and I would not mind having one like that! We were talking about getting a bully in a few years I will have to keep hem in mind. I need a bigger dog for movie bits, my dogs do not look like what the media portrays as APBT's.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I agree! YOU DO MOVIES? That's pretty sweet! ;P


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

told you guys =) !


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Mulitple****


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

quick question about bulllies. is it safe to say that they look like they have some presa in them? especially this lions gate kennels.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I honestly can't tell. If they are outcrossed with a mollosser, they did it tastefully.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> quick question about bulllies. is it safe to say that they look like they have some presa in them? especially this lions gate kennels.


I think they are too small to have Presa in them in my opinion.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

i have a seen a few pits crossed with presa's before and they look very similar in shape and size to these dogs.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Well most people wanting a dog like that are in it for the awesome appearance, so they prolly don't care how it got to be that way, lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Man I love the classic style bullies.Those are some awesome looking dogs!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Found it, I personally like these guys a lot although I am not sure if they should be called APBT.
> LIONS GATE KENNELS - blue pitbull, pit bulls, pitbull puppy, blue pitbull puppies, blue pits, iron cross, lions gate, blue pit bull, iron tyson, ick, hurricane bay, next level pits, king lion, lion


They have some really nice dogs. We talked to them a while back I almost got a pup off Blitzkrieg and then Dosia came into our lives


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

This is a friend of mine his name is Frank Hughes he live bout an hour and a half from me and let me tell you this man does not mix with any other breed.All of his dogs are top notch in my book great guy look up Chaos Kennel and give him a call this man loves to talk dogs with anyone willing to listen.And let me tell ya he has been at it since most of you were still a twinkel in your daddys eye lol.......


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

love those classic bullies!!!!!


----------

